# Love these Admins/Moderators!



## GreenMum (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you for the quick response---I was almost scared off of the site!  ugh


----------



## Keitht (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm intrigued.  What nearly scared you off the site?  The speedy actions of the moderators or what they acted speedily upon??


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 17, 2006)

A false, rude & descriptive post, used as an ad for adult sites.  Very opposite of the family setting I feel here.  (Suppose people will do anything for free marketing---probably cut & pasted the same post on 100's of free Egroups.)

So---their speedy actions!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2006)

GreenMum said:
			
		

> A false, rude & descriptive post, used as an ad for adult sites.  Very opposite of the family setting I feel here.  (Suppose people will do anything for free marketing---probably cut & pasted the same post on 100's of free Egroups.)
> 
> So---their speedy actions!



Your thanks are appreciated, but you can help us to act even faster.

When you find a post in violation of TUG rules, then REPORT IT.   The moderators can't be on the board 24/7, and by reporting it, *all* moderators will learn of the post via email, so the first one available can check it out and do something if appropriate.  Otherwise the post will have to wait until a moderator happens to stumble across it.

Just click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon in the post and fill out the form.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 17, 2006)

GreenMum said:
			
		

> A false, rude & descriptive post, used as an ad for adult sites.  Very opposite of the family setting I feel here.  (Suppose people will do anything for free marketing---probably cut & pasted the same post on 100's of free Egroups.)
> 
> So---their speedy actions!



I'm seeing a sudden upsurge in this type of post on a number of the boards I visit.  The thread title is totally innocent, but the content is anything but!
Some boards handle them better (faster) than others.  One new t/s board I visit is being swamped by them and I worry for its survival unless the mods get a handle on the problem quickly.


----------



## GreenMum (Nov 17, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Your thanks are appreciated, but you can help us to act even faster.
> 
> When you find a post in violation of TUG rules, then REPORT IT.   The moderators can't be on the board 24/7, and by reporting it, *all* moderators will learn of the post via email, so the first one available can check it out and do something if appropriate.  Otherwise the post will have to wait until a moderator happens to stumble across it.
> 
> ...



Very, helpful information.  I will take note of that, find the icon, & be prepared if necessary (I would hope not.)


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 17, 2006)

Keitht said:
			
		

> I'm seeing a sudden upsurge in this type of post on a number of the boards I visit.



It's kept to a minimum here, by the requirement of obtaining a valid bbs registration before posting.  

We get lots of bounced registration emails where spammers have tried to register with bogus email addresses, too, so their registrations never get completed.

The need to manually type in a graphically-displayed code (i.e. a "captcha") when registering minimizes the likelihood of robots being able to take out registrations without human intervention, but I suspect the bad guys are finding ways around this.  Otherwise, taking the time and trouble to register on a little board like this just to post a message that will be deleted within minutes sure seems like a lot of trouble to go to for little or no return.


----------

